# Wait till you hear this!



## muller (Oct 15, 2011)

I got into work this morning, there was an e-mail waiting for me saying I have a training class to attend for the machine I'm working on in December. It's in Carrollton, Texas. So I google 'model shops carrollton' and guess what I found? The Squadron.com warehouse is there! 

I just checked their website out and it's open to the public, I'll be like my niece when I bring her to the toystore!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 15, 2011)

You lucky ******* ! Better take a bigger suitcase with you Keith !


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 15, 2011)

That will be a fun trip Keith! And no doubt expensive (in excess baggage )...


----------



## A4K (Oct 15, 2011)

Have a ball Keith!


----------



## muller (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm really looking forward to it! I don't think i'll go mad buying kits, but i will be looking for some tasty extras for the kits I do have, resin and PE bits and decals that are hard to find here.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 15, 2011)

Congrats Keith!


----------



## A4K (Oct 15, 2011)

You don't need a professional solderer at your work by any chance, do you Keith??! 

(Actually that's only half a joke...seriously looking for work your way!)


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 15, 2011)

Congratulations Keith!!!!! If you don't make a list you will go crazy trying to remember what it was you went in there for.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 15, 2011)

Bring a 40ft container mate! Well done!


----------



## Njaco (Oct 15, 2011)

I'll wave as you fly over Jersey!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 16, 2011)

Nice Keith.....jealous of course....!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 17, 2011)

All that good stuff and no shipping cost to muck it all up! Take pictures of one of our Nirvana's will ya? Have fun and report back!


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 17, 2011)

Carrollton is in my back yard. Rabid Alien is close too. When will you be there?


----------



## Njaco (Oct 18, 2011)

and the SouthWest chapter of WW2a/c plans a meeting!


----------



## muller (Oct 18, 2011)

Cheers fellas, I did an inventory of my stash so I can check out what extras they have for them. 

Thor, I'll be there from the 4th to the 10th of December, whats the weather like in Dallas that time of year?? I'm also hoping to spend a couple of days in Boston on my way home to visit my aunt. This is the level 2 training course, so hopefully I'll be there again for the level 3 course, which is 2 weeks long, sometime early in the new year.

Evan, there's a hiring freeze our in our place at the moment, most PCB manufacturing is gone east out of Ireland! Still there are jobs to be found here, especially in the pharmaceutical manufacturing fields. I know people who have moved into it from boards manufacturing, including the girl that used to repair the boards I debugged.


----------



## DBII (Oct 18, 2011)

If we are having a beer call, I will drive up from Houston. @%^$, it is not like I will be working. Do we need to save a place for Lucky?

DBII


----------



## DBII (Oct 18, 2011)

You will have to stop by here.

Cavanaugh Flight Museum - Addison Airport, Dallas, Texas

DBII


----------



## muller (Oct 18, 2011)

Cheers for that DBII, the classes are from 14:30 to 22:30, so I'll have some free time every morning. I'll check that place out!


----------



## muller (Oct 21, 2011)

Well I got a bit more info on this trip, the recommended hotel is at the other end of Addison Airport where the museum is, so hopefully I might see some warbirds taking off and landing! But... I got more news today, news that could jeapordise this trip. They want me to go work in Phoenix for a year, in January. I'll be working on a new machine in Arizona, so I don't know if they'll still want me to go to a class for a machine I won't be working on after December. There's so many managers involved in organising this stuff, I'm hoping there will be a lack of communication between them and the Dallas trip will still be signed off on. [-o<


----------



## DBII (Oct 21, 2011)

Maybe you will do both. You can always drive to Dallas from AZ. 

DBII


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 22, 2011)

Let's hope the dice roll in your favour Keith


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Oct 30, 2011)

good luck Keith. I'll just miss you. I'll be in the process of moving to the Dallas area during that time. I already have a house there in Plano with stuff arriving in November. I wouldn't be there perminently until some time in January. Hope you make it there.


----------



## A4K (Oct 30, 2011)

Sounds like an interesting time for you Keith, whichever way it turns out!


----------



## DBII (Oct 31, 2011)

Let me know when everyone will be in Dallas. We can have the first Texas ww2.aircraft.net beer call. 

DBII


----------



## muller (Nov 3, 2011)

Well, I got confirmation today, Dallas here i come! My boss had a word with his boss and they reckon I need to complete the course, he told me to enjoy my 'holiday'! Two of my colleagues are over there right now, they're having a ball, apparently you've got some gooooood steaks over there.


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Nov 3, 2011)

I'd be curious to see some pictures of the warehouse too. Rows and rows of kits and what not. Woo Hoo


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 4, 2011)

Enjoy Keith!


----------



## DBII (Nov 4, 2011)

Let me see, steaks, tex mex, BBQ and Hooters. 

DBII


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 6, 2011)

.......and kits!


----------



## Trebor (Nov 10, 2011)

get me a 1/72 DC-6 for christmas, eh? (jk)


----------

